# Comtrend CT-5361 - No Connection



## kkt12 (Nov 13, 2010)

*ISP: Rio Networks
Connection Type: DSL
Modem/Router: Comtrend CT-5361
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1*


My parents recently they lost the connection for their business, wired and wireless.


I tried doing some basic troubleshooting, but the ISP kept the manual and setup cd, and changed
the default router login. Wanting access for the future anyway, I reset the router.
I tried the "Quick Setup". The setup seemed to go OK. When it finished, 
I checked the Diagnostics. It all said 'OK' but the connection still does not work. No internet access, 
wired or wireless. Also, the Diagnostics area was missing many options I'd noted there previously.
Took screencaps and ipconfig info at this time.

So, I figured out their login info for their ISP and tried a Manual PPPoE Connection (though unsure of what the 
Service Name might be). This time, the Diagnostics area showed all the missing options. I mucked around a bit 
butwas mostly confused and didn't have time to spend. I got a screenshot or two at this time but neglected to
try ipconfig again.


Due to travel my troubleshooting time is limited (in frequency and duration), so I'm reaching out for
some help or comments to get me going with a running start when I'm actually back with the router in question.
I would also prefer not to contact the ISP about this as they might charge me for resetting the router, or insist on sending someone out to lock us out of it again.


Advice welcomed. Thanks in advance. Here come the screenshots:


first attempt







































2nd attempt


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Trying to break into their network after they've cut you off is illegal.............


----------



## kkt12 (Nov 13, 2010)

lorjack said:


> Trying to break into their network after they've cut you off is illegal.............


uh, excuse me?:4-thatsba


they'd better not have cut them off, because they still receive and pay a bill every month, and they haven't been contacted by the ISP. what possible reason do you have to think they have been "cut off"? i noticed you took the time to slander me and my family but somehow didn't have enough time to offer up any kind of reason or explanation.


edit - they lost their connection after an employee tried to attach some kind of switch/filter on the line for the fax machine. guess i should have explicitly mentioned that beforehand so that wannabe detectives needn't waste their time :grin:


if anyone has any *REAL* thoughts to share, i'm all ears. it's a place of business after all so time's a factor, they're just going to call the ISP to come in (and overcharge them) if i can't figure it out soon-ish.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Reset the router again, then look at the ISPs website for detailed set up information. Mine has the exact PPP settings needed for connection listed under their help section.

If they do not have it on their website, call them and ask. Hopefully you will be able to avoid a callout. 

Also note that sometimes the log in username is sometimes different from the email address. For example my ISP provided email is [b][email protected]*****t.com[/B], yet the PPP log in is [B][email protected]_____s.net[/B]. Why they do that I do not know, however it has caught me out when I have reset my router in the past.


----------



## kkt12 (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks for your post...

i've checked out the ISP website....one of the things they warn again is resetting the router. i have tried calling them, twice; once i was on hold for 30 mins without speaking to anyone. the next time, i got through, but the person on the line gave wrong information.....they said invoice number on the bill is the same as my login ID (its not) and that no email had been setup with them yet (not true). they said they set up a ticket and that someone would call the next day. no one did.

after getting the wrong information, on a hunch, i tried logging into the ISP website using my mom's email. voila, i got in and looked up the password...this was the 2nd part of my story above....i tried using the info, but the connrction attempt gave the results above failed. i dont know if this is because i'm missing some info (like Service Name), if i did something else wrong, or what. sigh.

thank you for the tip about the login name. i may just have to call them about that, but i think if i call them they'll want to know why i want the info and then insist on sending someone in.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

kkeut said:


> uh, excuse me?:4-thatsba
> 
> 
> they'd better not have cut them off, because they still receive and pay a bill every month, and they haven't been contacted by the ISP. what possible reason do you have to think they have been "cut off"? i noticed you took the time to slander me and my family but somehow didn't have enough time to offer up any kind of reason or explanation.
> ...


Sorry if you were offended but I'm just going off of what you originally posted. 


> My parents recently they lost the connection for their business, wired and wireless.





> So, *I figured out* their login info for their ISP and tried a Manual PPPoE Connection





> I would also prefer not to contact the ISP about this as they might charge me for resetting the router, *or insist on sending someone out to lock us out of it again*.


Those three statement sound awfully suspicious without an explanation.

I would also suggest calling the ISP, its the quickest and easiest way to get it setup again.


----------



## kkt12 (Nov 13, 2010)

in response to points one and two: why do you think i'm doing the work for them? they don't know why they lost their connection. they didn't know their login info. they are almost 60 years old.

to point number three: the ISP setup the router and changed the default login info. they also kept the manual and setup cd. they also use a router brand who provides no support to consumer level consumers. shockingly enough, i might actually want to login to the router and do some channel troubleshooting! or change the SSID! i'm sorry, but an ISP that does their damnedest to force you into calling them out in person to do minor troubleshooting SUCKS. this ISP is totally sleazy yet i'm the bad guy? yeesh.

they are just going to call the ISP. as soon as the contracts over their going with a company that permits you to access your own network. 

peace out.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

kkeut said:


> "
> the ISP setup the router and changed the default login info. they also kept the manual and setup cd. they also use a router brand who provides no support to consumer level consumers. shockingly enough, i might actually want to login to the router and do some channel troubleshooting! or change the SSID! i'm sorry, but an ISP that does their damnedest to force you into calling them out in person to do minor troubleshooting SUCKS. this ISP is totally sleazy yet i'm the bad guy? yeesh.
> 
> they are just going to call the ISP. as soon as the contracts over their going with a company that permits you to access your own network.



Those are questions which only the ISP can answer.

I agree that contacting the ISP is the best course of action here.


----------

